# Ics Confirmed For Our Shooter!



## mazook98

http://goo.gl/Cc5I4
This is absolutely fantastic news.

<<bringing it since 2010>>


----------



## wwjoshdew

mazook98 said:


> http://goo.gl/Cc5I4
> This is absolutely fantastic news.
> 
> <<bringing it since 2010>>


It will lock the phone down more than the 2.3.4 update (with HBOOT 1.5) DID!

So I'm curious to see what the CM team does with CyanogenMod 9!


----------



## yousefk

This is cool but Ice Cream Sandwich was mostly just a UI improvement update. Since HTC Sense will have their ugly overlay on it, the update won't really do much if you keep running a sense ROM.


----------



## mazook98

yousefk said:


> This is cool but Ice Cream Sandwich was mostly just a UI improvement update. Since HTC Sense will have their ugly overlay on it, the update won't really do much if you keep running a sense ROM.


Lol, not much chance of me doing that. 
I'd bet a non-Sense Rom for us to flash will take days, if that long. 
I don't run Sense on Gingerbread, and I surely won't on ICS.

<<bringing it since 2010>>


----------



## mazook98

wwjoshdew said:


> It will lock the phone down more than the 2.3.4 update (with HBOOT 1.5) DID!
> 
> So I'm curious to see what the CM team does with CyanogenMod 9!


<<bringing it since 2010>> 
If you accept a non-rooted OTA, and switch your bootloader, I guess it would, but no one here's gonna do that, right?


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## mbobino

If HTC does Sense on ICS anything like they did on HC then I think it'll be pretty sweet.

I hate to post a link to it but it looks pretty much awesome.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1250327

And if you have revolutionary, I don't think you can take an OTA. Besides, you can always take the system dump and root it before you flash it.


----------



## wwjoshdew

mazook98 said:


> <<bringing it since 2010>>
> If you accept a non-rooted OTA, and switch your bootloader, I guess it would, but no one here's gonna do that, right?


Haha, you're right. I always wait until someone posts a cleaned version of the update


----------

